# drum @ sandbridge pier



## chuckingstuff (Jul 11, 2000)

They're in and several 42"+ are being pulled in off of spot head and finger mullet. Bring your own spot as there wasn't much luck catching them live. 

-c


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Lol, this Thread gonna get soooo much love hah


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> Lol, this Thread gonna get soooo much love hah


Who's this guy? Going to see you up north this year?


----------



## wild_sidearm2 (Jul 6, 2011)

Because of this post and the few others it going to put 100+ rods on a 10' t ....


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

wild_sidearm2 said:


> Because of this post and the few others it going to put 100+ rods on a 10' t ....


Yup! It's a big secrect that drum are biting this time of the year!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

gilly21 said:


> Who's this guy? Going to see you up north this year?


Ardy been bro  putting em on sand too lol. Hope to go again next week too.


----------



## dropinbrix (Jul 10, 2011)

wild_sidearm2 said:


> Because of this post and the few others it going to put 100+ rods on a 10' t ....


Its not like people dont know the drum are in sandbridge, most of the threads on the first page are about drum, quit whining.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Who is the top rod on Sandbridge this year? AJ? Blakester? Lum? Jarhead?

Whoops Jarhead is up a tree...................

100 rods will not fit on Sandbridge, perhaps 90, but not 100

If the Fish were there yesterday, then today he is swimming off Corova


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

This stayed quiet longer than I thought it would. Fish have been there longer than this thread.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

:d


----------



## wild_sidearm2 (Jul 6, 2011)

I guess internet fishing is the way to go... I know when I'm catching fish it best to keep it quiet because when u do ur homework put the time in its a way better pay off than hearing about it and fishing ebow to ebow or standing in line to cast. But hey what do I know


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

wild_sidearm2 said:


> I guess internet fishing is the way to go... I know when I'm catching fish it best to keep it quiet because when u do ur homework put the time in its a way better pay off than hearing about it and fishing ebow to ebow or standing in line to cast. But hey what do I know


With ya 100%.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Piers are far to overrated anyways...


----------



## Phaedrus (Mar 25, 2011)

Went to the pier Wed night and not a fish was landed. Fished up the beach in the other spot and landed 3 slot, 1 not, 1 black drum, mullet and spot last night on incoming tide. I should have gotten there earlier though as there was a to of baitfish flashing past the last sandbar.

I went and picked up fresh mullet and the guy there said I was the third guy from Richmond that came into do the same on Wednesday.

Btw- all the fish were caught on cutbait using #2 circles with flouro or 2/0 circles and flouro.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

dirtyhandslopez said:


> Piers are far to overrated anyways...


Not hardly......


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Ain't no drum in Sandbridge...or Back Bay for that matter. And definitely no spot either, or mullet. Just give up now.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

AbuMike said:


> Not hardly......


Hardly........pretty sure the beach has landed 2 to every 1 on the pier!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

red_fish said:


> Hardly........pretty sure the beach has landed 2 to every 1 on the pier!


That may be but my statement was not quite as broad as DHL's


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

anyone goin sunday early?


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Lot easier to catch a buzz down the beach...


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

fishin757 said:


> anyone goin sunday early?


im trying to going but dont know if my ol lady wants to go.....


----------



## charlieru (Aug 30, 2012)

If you don't want to fish on the pier, where is the best place to fish for reds in sandbridge?


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

BAYSLA-ER757 said:


> im trying to going but dont know if my ol lady wants to go.....


At this rate I won't be there too early my self. Maybe around 730 ish


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

charlieru said:


> If you don't want to fish on the pier, where is the best place to fish for reds in sandbridge?


 Back Bay


----------

